# Enermax Apollish Lüfter



## Aks-ty (6. Oktober 2009)

*Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mal ne frage an euch!
Es dreht sie um die genannten Lüfter.Kann man bei den Lüftern den Temeratursensor abschalten? Ich habe vor mir 3 120mm und einen 80mm Lüfter davon zu kaufen. Einen davon wollte ich als CPU Kühler verwenden. Ich lasse meinen CPU Kühler/Lüfter immer auf 100% bzw 12 Volt laufen und nun ist meine frage ob diese Lüfter dafür geeignet sind. Sie gefallen mir optisch sehr gut deswegen wollte ich mein system damit austatten.

MFG
    Aks-ty


----------



## derLordselbst (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

ich schätze, da gilt das Gleiche wie beim Enermax Everest:

Da kann man den Temperatursensor nicht abschalten, aber es reicht ihn abzuschneiden und die beiden Kontakte zu verdrillen / verlöten. 

Dann hat man wieder einen "normalen" Lüfter, der sich problemlos über die Spannung regeln lässt.

Theoretisch kann es natürlich sein, dass beim Apollish eine andere Möglichkeit gewählt wurde, den Temperatursensor zu verdrahten, sodass meine Methode nicht funktioniert. Das halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Aks-ty (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Sorry das ich dieses Thema wieder rauskrame!

Habe aber noch ein Paar fragen zu dem Lüfter.
Kann man sie gefahrlos auf Mainboard stecken??? Die Dinger haben einen sehr hohen Stromverbrauch und deswegen mache ich mir sorgen ob ich mir vielleicht was auf dem Board damit kaputt mache.Ich denke mein Board war zu teuer um es mit sowas kaputt zu machen.Kennt sich jemand damit aus?

MFG
     Aks-ty


----------



## Aks-ty (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Kann mir denn keiner Helfen?


----------



## 4Kerner (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Ich denke Lüfter sind dazu da sie auf dem Mainboard anzuschließen.
Sonst würden sie keinen Strom bekommen und somit nicht laufen.
Oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Aks-ty (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Es geht darum das sie so viel strom brauchen und ich nicht weiß wie das Board damit umgeht. Will mir da nichts kaputt machen


----------



## 4Kerner (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Was ist denn daran so schlimm einen Lüfter ans Mainboard anzuschließen?
Die Lüfter sind doch dafür da!


----------



## eVoX (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Kannst ruhig anschließen am Mobo, dafür sind die ja da, was für Sinn hätte es den, wenn man die nicht verwenden könnte.


----------



## Uter (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

also laut caseking soll man sie nicht an eine lüftersteuerung anschließen... also denk ich mal erst recht nicht ans mobo... außerdem werden sie ja automatisch geregelt also machts von der lautstärke kein unterschied ob sie am mobo oder psu hängen...


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Was Caseking meint und was tatsächlich geht sind aber auch 2 paar Stiefel, oder?

Hab seit geraumer Zeit 2 Apollish an ner Zalman MFC-2 und einen direkt am Board hängen, wo soll da das Problem sein??
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...les-drum-herum-194-picture22955-cimg1270.html


----------



## Uter (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

naja selbst wenn ich find es macht keinen sinn weil der lüfter sich selbst regelt...


----------



## ChrisR20XX (14. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Ich hatte die selbem Probleme mit meinem Apollish Lüfter und habe darauf hin angefangen zu Basteln:

Am Ende entstanden ist ein Apollish Lüfter, dessen LED's unabhängig vom Lüfter-Motor mit Strom versorgt werden, somit permanent voll leuchten, sich aber weiterhin mittels des Schalters ein und ausschalten lassen.
Außerdem lässt sich der Lüfter ganz normal über eine Lüftersteuerung oder das Mainboard regeln.

Dazu benötigt ihr folgendes: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um den Temperatursensor zu überbrücken, muss man diesen einfach abschneiden und die beiden Enden verbinden bzw. verlöten. (Links führen zu Bildern)

Danach muss man den Stromkreis der LED's von dem des Motors trennen, welcher an den hier markierten Stellen verbunden ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NUR das Schwarze Kabel an dieser Stelle abschneiden, aber aufpassen, dass man noch ein paar cm Kabel dran lässt und nicht direkt
an der Lötstelle abschneidet. Das andere Kabel, das getrennt werden muss, ist das helle Kabel, welches vom Motor in der Mitte 
zu dem kleinen Schalter führt, mit dem man die LED's an/ausschalten kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die freiliegenden Enden muss man nun wie folgt mit dem Verlängerungskabel und dem Molex Stecker verlöten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am Ende sollte das dann so aussehen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die LED's leuchten nun unabhängig von der Geschweindigkeit des Lüfters. Dieser wiederum lässt sich unabhängig vom Temperatursensor regeln.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## Kryptonite (14. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Nice! 

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch: Wie bringt man den Rotor ab? (allgemein bei Lüftern, habe selber keinen Enermax)


----------



## Tigerking (14. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Nettes Tutorial. Hab grad ein Gehäuse gekauft mit dem Lüfter drin. Werd ich mir mal merken. Hoffe die Bilder verschwinden nicht nach einiger Zeit 

Den Rotor kann man denke ich nicht bei jedem Lüfter abnehmen. Bei den Apollish Lüftern geht das, bei anderen musst du mal vorsichtig probieren.


----------



## kero81 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Super Chris, werd ich bei meinem auch machen. Danke für das tolle Tut.

Gruß Kero


----------



## ChrisR20XX (14. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Erstmal Danke für das Lob.

@Kryptonite
Ich denke auch nicht, dass man bei jedem Lüfter den Rotor abnehmen kann, schließlich wirbt Enermax ja damit, dass man den Rotor abnehmen kann.
Allerdings denke ich, dass das ganze auch gehen sollte ohne den Rotor abzunehmen, ich empfand es allerdings angenehmer.

Beim Wiedereinsetzen des Rotors muss man aufpassen, dass er auch richtig sitzt, sonst schleift er bzw. macht seltsame Geräusche.

Die Bilder werden schon nicht verschwinden, darauf achte ich 
Kann mir allerdings jemand sagen ob man die Bilder direkt einbinden könnte, also das sie nicht als Links sondern als Bilder, wenn auch verkleinert, dargestellt werden ?


----------



## Tigerking (14. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Kannst die Bilder direkt mit : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigerking (16. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

ich hätte nochmal ne frage. Habe ja auch jetzt diesen Apollish Lüfter in meinem case vorinstalliert, nur leider dreht der mir zu laut ! Habe ihn über den beigelegten 3 zu 4 Pin adapter an ne 4 Pin strom buchse geschlossne und der läuft. Er dreht dann leider sofort auf 1400 U/min  , das ist mir zu laut.  Habe ihn dann mit dem direkten 3 Pin ans Mainboard gesteckt und dann dreht er automatisch auf 800 U/Min. Und das ist schon ziemlich leise, aber die Beleuchtung geht dann nicht ! Ist das normal ?

Kann ich den irgendwie runterdrosslen und das die Beleuchtung funktioniert ?

Möchte da jetzt eigentlich ncihts zerschnibbeln und rumbasteln so wie ChrisR das beschrieben hat. 
Gibts nen anderen weg ?


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

also nach meinem Verständnis sollte der sowohl an Mainboard als auch an PSU gleich schnell drehen, bekommt ja beides mal 12V.
Außer natürlich, du hast am Board noch die Lüftersteuerung an, das ist aber bei einem sich selbst steuernden Lüfter prinzipiell nicht Sinn der Sache.
Angenommen, das Mainboard gibt dem Lüfter statt 12V nur 7V, dann macht der Tempsensor am Lüfter daraus nurnoch 5V (oder so ähnlich). Dass dann die Beleuchtung nicht mehr geht dürfte denke ich einleuchten. Da ich von der automatischen Regelung am Lüfter aber nicht viel halte würde auch ich den Tempsensor einfach mal Brücken und dann das Mainboard steuern lassen


----------



## Tigerking (27. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Hallo ich nochmal.

Ich habe mal eine frage zu deiner Anleitung. Ich wollte das grad machen aber ich merke grad das mein Apollish garkeinen Temperatur Sensor hat. Oder zumindest sehe ich ihn nicht.

Ich habe ein Gehäuse von Enermax (Enermax Staray) gekauft mit vorinstalliertem APollish Lüfter in der Front. Habe den jetzt abgeschraubt aber finde da keinen Temperatur sensor.

Wie kann ich das ding jetzt trotzdem überbrücken? Oder umbauen das die LEDS eigenständig laufen aber das teil trotzdem ohne den 4 PIN Adapter am Mainboard direkt dran sein kann? Oder halt eventuell an einer Lüftersteuerung. Wie gesagt dann laufen die LED's leider garnicht. Nur wenn ich den 3 Pin zu 4 Pin adapter nutze.

Ich hab mal einige Bilder wie das bei mir aussieht.

In Bild zwei sehr ihr die Verbindung von dem ON/OFF schalter. Der ist nicht direkt in der Mitte verbunden, sondern nur dort an den beiden Punkten.
(Rot umkreist) Kann ich an diese Stellen, ohne was abschneiden zu müssen, einfach diesen 4 Pin Adapter anlöten ? Meint ihr das klappt dann ?


edit: grad hab ich dummerweise aus neugier diesen an aus schalter mal aufgemacht und wollte schauen ob ich das da verbinden kann ohne das kabel durchzuschneiden.

Da ist mir dann gleich ne feder rausgesprungen und so kleinteile. Ich krieg das nicht mehr richtig zusammengebaut mit den winzigen teilen.
Kann ich da ersatzweise irgendwas anderes nehmen? Irgend nen ersatzschalter ? Weil der hat ja drei Funktionen der schalter. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

edit2: Ich habs zwar jetzt geschafft irgendwie den Schalter wieder zusammenzubauen, aber irgendwie laufen die ganzen LED's garnicht mehr.


----------



## DZapi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Sorry das ich mich wiederhole aber im andern thread hat man mir bis jetzt nicht geantwortet.

Sehe ich das richtig das es nur weiße led`s sind und sie nur in den Farblen leuchten wegen dem lack auf den lüftern? Also meine frage is wenn ich mir z.b. einen roten Apollish ans Fenster baue ob der auch meinen Pc rot beleuchtet oder eher weiß. Oder bin ich Farbenblind und die led`s sind in den jeweiligen farben am leuchten?


----------



## Tigerking (27. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

ne die leuchten in der jeweiligen farbe ! Also rot hat dann rot leuchtende Dioden.


----------



## DZapi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Ah okay danke  dann werd ich mir die holen


----------



## rEuber (28. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Is gar kein Problem den da anzuschliessen, habe 2 über nen Y-Kabel an ein 3pin MB anschluss und ich seh da auch gar kein problem, wenn zuviel strom gebraucht wird drehen die lüfter halt langsamer aber das ist bei mir auch nicht der fall.


----------



## Tigerking (28. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Ich hab nochmal ein paar bilder gemacht. Im anhang seht ihr die direkte Verkabelung.

Leider hat das ding wohl irgendwie nen kurzschluss oder irgendwas bekommen, weil die LED's gehen garnicht mehr.

Oder der Schalter ist defekt. Hab den aufgemacht dummerweise und nun klickt der nicht mehr so richtig.  Aber selbst wenn ich die kabel vom Schalter direkt verbinde müssten die doch eigentlich leuchten ?

Was könnt ich da noch retten? 
Find ich echt beschiss von Enermax da nur eine abgespeckte Version von dem eigentlich Enermax Apollish Lüfter reinzupacken.


----------



## ChrisR20XX (28. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Okay, also was ich mal testen würde wäre, die beiden abgeschnittenen Schalterkabel zusammen zu löten und den Lüfter danach mal anzuschließen.
Dann sollten hoffentlich die LED's wieder leuchten, wenn auch *noch* nicht unabhängig von der Lüfterdrehzahl.

Wenn sie dann zumindest wieder leuchten, würde ich an den stellen 5 und 1 am LED-Ring mal die Spannung messen, sie sollte sofern die LED's leuchten 12V betragen. Sollten die LED's nur schwach leuchten, weil auch die Drehzahl des Lüfters niedriger ist, könnten da, glaube ich auch weniger Volt drauf liegen, aber wichtig ist zu erst einmal, dass du an diesem Punkt überhaupt Spannung messen kannst.

Um die LED's dann unabhängig vom "Lüfter" selbst zu betreiben müsstest du dann die angesprochene Verbindung 5/1 vom Motor zu den LED's durchschneiden und diese dann an einen Molex Stecker löten.

Im Anhang ein Bild, auf dem ich die Stelle zum Kappen gekenzeichnet habe.

Zu der Sache mit dem Beschiss, dein verbauter Lüfter verzichtet auf einen Temperatursensor, bietet im Gegenzug einen weiteren LED Modus.
Bei den handelsüblichen kann man die LED's mit dem Schalter nur an/ aus schalten. Insofern gleicht sich das aus meiner sich etwas aus.

Ich hoffe du bekommst deinen Lüfter wieder zum Laufen.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Tigerking (28. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Danke für deine Antwort. 

Ich habe die beiden Enden einfach per hand verbunden, aber leider leuchtet dann nichts.
Ich hab grad kein Messgerät zur Hand, werde mir aber mal eins besorgen. 

Hoffentlich lebt das teil noch.  Was mach ich wenn die leds abgebrannt sind oder so ? Kriegt man das wohl noch heile ?


----------



## ChrisR20XX (29. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Ich halte es für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass die LED's abgebrannt sind, vielmehr könnte es sein, dass der Chip, der die LED's steuert, im Moment auf dem Status "aus" steht und diesen gespeichert hat. Da du deinen Schalter zerstört hast, halt ich die Chancen dem Chip das Signal für "LED an" zu senden, für ziemlich gering.

Was funktionieren könnte ist das, was ich im voherigen Post schon beschrieben habe:



> Um die LED's dann unabhängig vom "Lüfter" selbst zu betreiben müsstest  du dann die angesprochene Verbindung 5/1 vom Motor zu den LED's  durchschneiden und diese dann an einen Molex Stecker löten.
> 
> Im Anhang ein Bild, auf dem ich die Stelle zum Kappen gekenzeichnet  habe.



Einfach den LED's mal direkt 12V verpassen, über das beschriebene Kabel ^^


----------



## Tigerking (29. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Hey Chris, danke für die Antwort. Ich werds mal probieren. Viel mehr hab ich ja glaub ich nicht zu verlieren 

Habe übrigens mal probiert zu messen, hab aber keine Ahnung von dem Gerät, habe bisschen im Internet geguckt wie das funktioniert und hab dann einfach mal drauf los gemessen.

Das Ergebnis: Einmal falsch aufgesetzt und mein PC ist abgeschmiert ging erst nach ner halben minute wieder an .

Danach richtig gemessen hoffe ich und bei den steckern wo der Schalter hinführt sind es blos 4,8 V  und dort wo die Kabel vom Motor hingehen sind es 11,8 V.

Wie gesagt, bin nicht sicher ob ich richtig gemssen hab. Weiß nicht ob du dich mit den Messgeräten auskennst, jedenfalls hab ich gelesen das ich vom messgerät das Schwarze eigentlich an den COM anschluss schließen muss. Da tut sich dann aber garnichts. Es piept zwar einmal aber bleibt bei 0.   (im Anhang hab ich ma einfach ein foto von dem Messgerät)

Nunja, ich werds mal probieren mit der Verkabelung wie du gesagt hast.  Wie bekomm ich das dann aber wieder mit schalter hin ?  Ich hätt so gern die drei funktionen. On, bewegung und off. Verdammt.  Mach blos niee diesen Schalter auf !


----------



## Tigerking (29. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

So , habe es durchgeschnitten und an die 4 Pin richtung Dioden rangehangen. So stimmts doch oder? Also das quasi in der mitte nur noch der Motor mit dem 3 Pin alleine da steht?

Jedenfalls das Ergebnis ist ein kurzes leuchten der dioden. Sie leuchten kurz auf das wars aber auch.  Wenn ich an dem Kabel dann rüttel leuchten die immer wieder auf. 

Habe es probiert mit dem Schalter, ohne Schalter und die Kabel der Schalter zusammengedreht.
Nichts weiter als ein kurzes aufleuchten.

hmm, hast noch ne idee ?   Rette meine Dioden


----------



## Tigerking (31. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Push //   Keiner mehr eine Idee ?  weiß jmd wo ich bezüglich der stromtechnik noch ein hilfreiches forum finde oder ähnliches ?


----------



## KOF328 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

ich moechte mir nen apollish als cpu luefter holen, kann man den temperatursensor einfach abschneiden und dann die enden verdrillen? will sicher gehen ich moechte mir nicht gleich nen 15 euro luefter schrotten, als schueler bin ich auch nich grad reich


----------



## KOF328 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

gibts echt keinen der das weiss?


----------



## Tigerking (3. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Doch kannst du machen. Schau doch mal auf Seite 2, da ist sogar eine Anleitung mit Bildern.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Ist machbar, und er lässt sich dann auch gut regeln 
Hab ich selber drin, die Kühlleistung ist durchaus gut.


----------



## KOF328 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

muss ich echt da alles machen was in der anleitung steht? wenn enden verbinden reich dann ist gut, denn ich hab nix mit loeten oder so am hut :O


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Also, bei mir reicht das mit dem Enden verbinden.
Lässt sich jetzt problemlos übers Mainboard regeln.


----------



## Sp3cht (5. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Habe genau den selben Lüfter verbaut, am Mobo angeschlossen... läuft seit ca. 2 wochen... heute komm ich heim und der lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr (auch kein leuchten) und er war ordnugsgemäß angeschlossen. Daraufhin steckte ich ihn um... nun ging der wieder. jetzt während dem schreiben wollte ich nochmal sicher gehn... und schloss einen anderen lüfter an... der funktioniert...hm strange...


----------



## KOF328 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

wenn ich das jez mache kann also nix kaputt gehen??? sorry wenn ihr mich für nen schisser hält aber ich möchte einfach nur sicher gehen, nich dass nachher der typ da gesagt hat, dass es bei ihm ging blabla ._. und ich bin der dumme

MfG


----------



## Star_KillA (7. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

wenn du ihn abschneidest ^^ den Temp sensor dann ist garantie weg und du bist der dumme


----------



## KOF328 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

OMG das hab ich doch gesagt du hast meine frage immer noch nicht beantwortet oder hast du nen apollish und den sensor abgeschnitten und alles ist ok bei dir vielen dank für deinen sinnvollen beitrag LEVELUP

meine frage steht immer noch offen was kann denn jez nu kaputtgehen


----------



## Star_KillA (7. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

ich habe einen appolish 
willst du ihn regeln oder einfach max rpm ?


----------



## KOF328 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

ich will ihn an meinem scythe kaze master regeln


----------



## Star_KillA (7. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

dann temp ding abschneiden kabel verdrehen sodas sich die enden berühren oder einfach die enden zusammen löten


----------



## KOF328 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

okay ich machs jetz einfach, scheint ja bei allen zu gehen ! :/


EDIT  ich habs jetz einfach abgeschnitten und ich hab nur das ende wie krieg ich da diese kleinen kabel raus ich hab da nur dieses ende und da schauen ein ganz kleines bisschen die drähte raus also nur dass man sie sehen kann bitte hilft mir 

LEUTE SCHREIBT DOCH ENDLICH WAS WISST IHR WIE NERVÖS ICH IM MOMENT BIN ICH KRIEG DIE DINGER DA NICH RAUS UND GARANTIE IS WEG FALLS ICH DAS TEIL GESCHROTTET HAB ICH WAR LANGE NICH MEHR SO NERVÖS DIESE DRÄHTE KRIEG ICH GARNICH RAUSS SO ZITTERN MEINE HÄNDE ...


----------



## Tigerking (8. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Am besten mit so einem Seitenschneider. Es gibt auch speziell werkzeuge dafür um den Draht rauszuholen, oder wie man das nennt. Crimpzange heißen die glaub ich.

Vielleicht vorher leicht mit dem Feuerzeug anbrennen, dann gehts leichter.

http://www.pkelektronik.com/productPics_big/7712115.jpghttp://www.bonsai-info.net/bonsai-werkzeug/bilder/kraft-seitenschneider.jpg


----------



## KOF328 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

okay leute funktioniert alles ohne probleme  nur jetzt kommt immer beim booten immer so ein blöder cpu lüfterfehler weil da halt nix angeschlossen ist, kann man das im bios abschalten? ich hab da nix gefunden


----------



## Star_KillA (8. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*



KOF328 schrieb:


> okay leute funktioniert alles ohne probleme  nur jetzt kommt immer beim booten immer so ein blöder cpu lüfterfehler weil da halt nix angeschlossen ist, kann man das im bios abschalten? ich hab da nix gefunden



es waren doch 2 kabel zum temp sens hin oder ? und die hast du dann verdrillt ?
wegen bios da kenne ich mich nicht aus aber was meinst du mit cpu lüfter fehler ?


----------



## KOF328 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

ja also den temp sensor abgeschnitten und dann die 2 kabel verdrillt, ist doch richtig so? bei mir klappt alles ohne probleme

also wenn der pc startet kommt dann "cpu-lüfterfehler" press f1 to contunie und eine nervige pieptonkombination kommt dann, das nervt außerdem muss ich ja auch f1 drücken.
der fehler kommt halt weil bei "cpu_fan" nix angeschlossen ist denke das ist so ein sicherheitsmechanismus aber bei mir läuft ja alles wie geschmiert, wie kann man diesen "fehler" umgehen? denn im bios hab ich nix gefunden entweder bin ich zu doof um es zu finden oder ich weiss nich


----------



## Star_KillA (9. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

ja ist richtig 
das kann man im Bios (ich habe ein Phoenix Bios glaube ich ^^) einstellen eigentlich 
guck mal im i net ob es da anleitungen für dein Bios gibt keine ahung welches du hast


----------



## KOF328 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

so hab heute direkt beim anmachen mal intensiv durchsucht hab dann nen punkt gefunden ob man bei fehlern F1 drücken muss oder die ignoriert werden, jetzt hab ich kein nerviges piepen und muss nix drücken, läuft also jetzt alles wie geschmiert^^


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

perfekt


----------



## DZapi (14. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Wenn ich den lüfter auf voll laufen lassen will muss ich den tempsensor auch abschneiden und die enden verdrillen oder geht das anders?


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

ja aber lieber dann über lüfter steuerung


----------



## Dax88 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Hi, hab mich jetzt hier extra angemeldet.
Habe einen Enermax Apolish und als Lüfterseuerung eine Scythe Kaze Master.
Hab den Temp-Sensor verdrillt und den Lüfter so umgebaut wie beschrieben (dass die Leds immer voll leuchten). Aber: Jetzt hab ich plötzlich kein RPM-Signal mehr? Wieso das?


----------



## Star_KillA (16. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Pm an ChrisR20XX


----------



## Star_KillA (18. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

sry wegen DP aber hat jemand den Temp sens. verdrillt und den Appollish dann über eine Lüftersteuerung geregelt ? Wenn ja kann mir derjenige denn sagen ob die Leds gleich hell bleiben


----------



## Dax88 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

hi, hab einen meiner Apolish an die Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen - nur mit mit verdrilltem Temp-Sensor. Wenn man sie regelt bleibt die LED NICHT gleich hell, sondern geht ziemlich schnell aus.
Abhilfe schafft da der Mod auf der ersten Seite... ausser bei mir. Irgendwie klappt das nicht. Hab alles so wie beschrieben, trotzdem bleibt der Lüfter bei ca 600 rpm (nur geschätzt, da ich kein RPM-Signal krieg  ). Ich weis nicht was da sein könnte. Beim Apolish wo ich nur den Sensor verdrillt habe hab ich ein Signal... dafür bleiben die LEDs nicht hell 

NACHTRAG: Keine Ahnung wieso, aber jetzt geh es??? Habe nur alles nochmal konrolliert und ein bisschen dran gerüttel. Eventuell war der Temperaur-Sensor nicht richig verbunden.


----------



## Star_KillA (19. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

ich habe es gemachcht guck hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 bei 1. sieht man den schalter der mit dem weißen kabel von den LED´s verbunden ist anderes kabel geht zum molex 

2. ist der Molex stecker wo ein kabel zum schwarzen kabel der LED´s geht und das andere zum schalter 

ps. weiß jemand wie man bessere bilder macht ? als Kamera habe ich diese EXILIM Card EX-S770 - EXILIM


----------



## ChrisR20XX (22. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Sooo, sry ich bin nicht immer der schnellste, ich hoffe mir sei verziehen ^^

@Dax88
Hast ne PM

@DZapi
Laut meinem Wissenstand, nur so möglich...

@Star_KillA
Danke für den Hinweis zum einbinden der Bilder!
Die LED's bleiben gleich hell, sofern du den 3-Pin Stecker an die Lüftersteuerung anschließt und den Molex für die LED's direkt ans Netzteil oder irgendwo, wo eben auch 12V drauf liegen.

Besteht jetzt nach deinem Post mit dem Bild noch irgendein Problem oder diente das nur zur Veranschaulichung für andere ?

Zu deine Cam, ich hab mal schnell geschaut, für nah aufnahmen solltest du möglichst KEINEN optishcen Zoom verwenden und auf die Fokussierung achten. Mehr dazu findest du in der Bediesnungsanleitung unter "Fokussiermodus ändern".


----------



## Star_KillA (23. April 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

werde ich mal versuchen danke

edti: ne bei mir ist alles in Ordnung bald mache ich 5 mal "Massenanfertigung"


----------



## Texter (5. August 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Hi zusammen habe 2 so lüfter an meine asus crosshair formula 4 an die lüftersteuerrung angeschlossen (Fan Xpert program von asus) ,Die lüfter laufen glaube ich einwand frei die LED sind je nach drehzahl gedämmt finde ich persönlich schöner wie auf max was beim spielen der fall ist und auch gut aussieht. ein blick auf den lüfter zeigt dann wie schnell er ist.

nun die frage weil ihr alle schreibt die kann man nicht regeln usw.:
nehmen die lüfter oder das MB schaden davon oder warum schreiben alles man soll die nicht an MB lüftersteurerung dran machen???

kann die regeln so wie es aussieht . oder regel ich nur bis zur senor temp die drehzahl??

sensor würde ich auch entfernen wenn es nötig ist,und finde das abdimmen der LED bei niedriger drehzahl schön, gehen bei mir nicht ganz aus mind 40% dreht er immer.

danke für anworten u tipps


----------



## Star_KillA (5. August 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Du regelst mit einer Lüftersteuerung nur die Spannung und dann kann der Temp Sensor immernoch Regeln.

Das MB geht mitnichten davon kaput es ist einfach , je nach Bios einstellung , immer eine bestimmte Spannung (5-12V) , die am MB fließt.

Wie schnell die Lüfter sind spielt auch keine Rolle denn es sind ja immer 12V die da rauskommen


----------



## alm0st (5. August 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Einfach die besten LED Lüfter überhaupt 
Durchsatz und Lautstärke sind für mein Empfinden genau richtig ausbalanciert. Und die Optik is einfach Bombe. Sensorenden verdrillt und mit ner Scythe Kaze Master geregelt = 1A. RPM und Lichtintensität lassen sich perfekt steuern...


----------



## Chris_mit_S (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax Apollish Lüfter*

Hab jetzt meinen apollish nach der anleitung umgebaut, hat problemlos geklappt man muss nur bei dem kurzen schwarzen kabel wie beschrieben aufpassen damit man genug kabel übrig lässt. vor allem war es heikel mit der isolierung weil das kabel so dünn ist. hab ausversehen das ganze kabel durchgeschnitten statt nur die isolierung  
aber klappt super läuft jetzt als cpu lüfter über spannung geregelt an meinem megahalems und leuchtet trotzdem in voller pracht ! und sieht echt super aus! 

vielen dank


----------

